# Devon's First Real Vet Visit



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I took Devon and Cheddar today to get their kitten vaccines. This is the first time Devon has met my vet and vet tech. He did awesome!! I'm so proud of my little guy. Cheddar was awesome too, but he's always so chill when he's being handled, so nothing new there.


----------



## CatClaws (Aug 7, 2014)

That's good to hear! I'm taking my new kitten on Monday....we'll see how it goes!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Great! I'd keep Devon and Cheddar used to their carrier by leaving it out all the time and have them associate GOOD things with it by placing treats, their favorite toy, or a soft blankie inside. Otherwise, if taken to the vet often enough, cats become pretty smart and just KNOW the vet visit is what you're planning on and will refuse to get inside.

Hope Devon and Cheddar feel ok after their vaccinations, though.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Great! I'd keep Devon and Cheddar used to their carrier by leaving it out all the time and have them associate GOOD things with it by placing treats, their favorite toy, or a soft blankie inside. Otherwise, if taken to the vet often enough, cats become pretty smart and just KNOW the vet visit is what you're planning on and will refuse to get inside.
> 
> Hope Devon and Cheddar feel ok after their vaccinations, though.


Both are doing fine. No soreness, everything is as usual.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay! Nothing better than watching healthy kittens doing their usual crazy antics, lol.


----------

